# Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand



## locopescador (25. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend liebe Angelkollegen,
Ich fliege nächste Woche für einen Monat nach Thailand,
mind 1 Woche lang möchte ich dort Fließgewässer und Seen mit Kunstködern beangeln. 


Dafür besorgte ich mir folgende Reiserute: 

                                Penn Overseas PRO SW SPIN 275, 2,70m / 20-80g   5-teilig /Travell


Gummis, Wobbler, Blinker und Oberflächenködern (Spooks) sollen zum Einsatz kommen.
Für die Spooks ist sie zwar etwas lang aber im großen und ganzen scheint diese Rute echt ganz in Ordnung zu sein.
Als Rolle benutze ich meine Penn Atlantis mit einer 18ner geflochtenen.

meint ihr dieses Equip reicht für natürliche Gewässer mit natürlich in Thailand vorkommenden Fischarten aus? 

das soll auch meine Meerforellenkombi für die Ostsee sein, bzw meine Allround Reiserute, zur Ostsee sind es dann doch fast 900 km 

Als Ersatz werde ich eine Penn Spinfisher 550 Rolle
mitnehmen und mir bei Bedarf einen härteren Knüppel in Thailand besorgen.
meint ihr mein Plan geht auf?

bis auf den Flug wurde nichts gebucht
mit meinem 80 Liter Rucksack  ziehe ich Richtung Norden und Nordosten los und schau mal wo es mich hintreibt.

Für Gewässertipps bin ich sehr dankbar, nur bitte keine Angelpuffs.

Es geht mir nicht um den fettesten Drill sondern eher um den buntesten Fisch und den no-mind Zustand in meinem Gehirn der sich grundsätzlich beim Angeln einstellt.  
ich bin abgearbeitet und urlaubsreif und meine Angelgewässer zugefroren.

Bei Interesse werde ich einen kleinen Reisebericht schreiben und ein paar Bilder zeigen.

Gruß an die Community 

Petri Heil :vik:


----------



## magut (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*

Kann dir leider keine Tipps geben aber was ich bisher dort gesehen hab bist gut gerüstet, eher sogar etwas zu stark ausgelegt.die Einheimischen die ich in Bangok gesehen hab hatten kurze Tele mit eher leichten Zeug dran.
Bericht wollen wir auf alle Fälle!!!!!!! 
Schöne Zeit komm gesund wieder!
LG
Mario


----------



## HSV1887 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*

Mein Bruder war vor 20 Jahren für nen halbes Jahr in Thailand und war megabegeistert.

Ich selbst kann da leider nichts zu sagen, aber ich freue mich auf deinen Reisebericht.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*

Lese Dir das hier mal durch, super Story, tolle Bilder und Infos. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130187&highlight=Yes+love+raining+season
Der Boardi Dart kann Dir bestimmt auch Tips geben.


----------



## locopescador (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*

wow wahnsinns link mit super fotos und vielen infos
da muss ich auf jeden fall mehr topwaters einpacken 
vielen dank für eure Kommentare!


----------



## locopescador (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*

Damit etwas Farbe ins Spiel kommt seht ihr hier eine kleine vorab Wahl der Ausrüstung mit verschiedenen Wobblern und Oberflächenködern (2. Reihe) Blinker, Spinner, Gummis

diverses Vorfachmaterial, Abhakequipment, einen Handschuh für unbekannte stachelige Gesellen, ein Victorinox Messer, ein Nagelklipser zum Vorfach schneiden und Tropenmückenschutz 









hoffentlich taugt die Rute für die Oberflächenköder, dafür benutze ich normalerweise eine kürzere Rute (Sportex Opal Twitch)

ob ich die ABU Revo Winch mitschleppe weiß ich nocht nicht, ich bin eigentlich kein Freund von baitcaster Rollen, zudem erhöht sie enorm den mitgeschleppten Sachwert ^^
die Penn Atlantis ist zwar klein aber durchaus stabil und theoretisch müsste sie auch für diese Schlangenköpfe ausreichen 

in 4 Tagen bin ich in Bangkok, der Countdown läuft :vik:


----------



## magut (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*

Pack noch Popper ein!


----------



## locopescador (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*

irgendwo müsste ich noch einen gefundenen popper herumliegen haben.
den pack ich noch ein.

die Spooks, verhalten sich wie Popper nur das sie keinen langweiligen geradlinigen Lauf haben sondern walk the dog ploppen wenn man wie beim jerken in die lose Schnur zupft.

hier findet man tolle videos über diese Köder
http://www.youtube.com/user/TopwaterProductions

auf dem Schweden Video sieht man einmal einen Hecht senkrecht und in voller Länge aus aus dem Wasser springen, sowas hatte ich auch schon einmal erlebt, da bleibt einem förmlich das herz stehen wenn sowas passiert.
sonst fing ich gute Barsche von 36cm bis 45cm damit.

ich glaube fest daran das ein Snakehead so einem Spook nicht wiederstehen kann


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*

Wenn Du noch etwas Zeit in Bangkok hast, würde ich dort mal nach einem Angelgeschäft ausschau halten, dort gibt es Multis deutlich günstiger als hier, lohnt echt. Dann kannst Du auch einiges Deiner Ausrüstung hier lassen.

Infos gibt es hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113131 

Beachte die eingestellten Links.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*

Und in der Folge würde ich auch den User Dart mal per PN befragen,schließlich lebt er dort!Der war früher recht aktiv hier im Board,habe aber in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr viel von ihm gehört?

Jürgen


----------



## Dart (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ....habe aber in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr viel von ihm gehört?


 
Sorry dafür, ich schaue schon gelegentlich immer wieder mal rein, aber leider ist in den letzten zwei Jahren nur noch wenig Zeit für Foren übrig gewesen, was ich eigentlich auch selber ein wenig bedaure. 

Zum Thema:
@locopescator
Wenn die nicht in kommerziellen Gewässern angeln möchtest, verstehe ich das gut, auch wenn es dort erhebliche Unterschiede im Schwierigkeitsgrad gibt.
Nicht jeder See ist automatisch ein Angelpuff, da gibt es durchaus Gewässer in denen man auch einen Blank hinlegen kann, wenn die Wetterbedingungen nicht passen.

Vergiß aber mal ganz schnell, das du an irgendwelchen öffentlichen  Flüssen oder Seen, die für dich leicht zugänglich sind, irgendwelche größeren Fische fangen wirst. Die sind für die Thais noch viel einfacher zugänglich.|supergri

Und die stellen soviele Kiemennetze auf und legen Langleinen, das einem schwindelig wird.

Gute Chancen gibt es an einigen Stauseen vom Boot aus, unterm Strich ist das aber auch ehrlich gesagt sehr saisonal von der Chance zu fangen, und die beste Zeit kann im Nord,-Südgefälle recht unterschiedlich sein.
Eine Fanggarantie wird einem niemand geben.
Der Monsun kommt nicht überall zur gleichen Zeit an.


----------



## locopescador (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*

hallo
vielen Dank für eure Beteiligung!


@Dart:
danke für deinen Post #h
mit  20 -.80g Wurfgewicht lass ich an einem Kommerzgewässer garantiert  meinen Blank liegen. Das nicht an jeder Ecke ein kapitaler lauert und  die Thais nicht nachhaltig mit ihrer Umwelt umgehen war mir schon  bewusst.... leider 

Hauptsächlich gehts mir ums Angeln und Seele baumeln lassen an einem schönen Gewässer mit wenig Menschen.
Ein paar Fische werde ich auf jeden Fall überlisten, da bin ich ganz sicher!

ich plane direkt nach der Landung einen Flug nach Chiang Mai, dann will in die goldene Dreieck Region
Wenn die Zeit noch reicht gehts Richtung Udon Thani in den Nordosten

ein paar Tage am Meer möchte ich aber auch noch verbringen.

hast du noch ein paar Tipps? 
welche Stauseen kannst du mir empfehlen.
wenn du in Thailand lebst müsstest du doch wissen wo der Monsun hin kommt.
der Trip beginnt übermorgen


grüße


----------



## Dart (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*



locopescador schrieb:


> hallo
> mit 20 -.80g Wurfgewicht lass ich an einem Kommerzgewässer garantiert meinen Blank liegen.
> 
> hast du noch ein paar Tipps?
> ...


 
Mit Blank meinte ich eigentlich "Schneider" bleiben, sorry fürs Mißverständnis.

Empfehlenwerte Stauseen in Nordthailand:
Sirikit Dam, Bhumiphol Dam, Mae Kuang Dam, Mae Ngat Dam, Doi Tao Lake mit dem anschließenden Ping River Nationalpark.
Alle haben eines gemeinsam, die Ufer sind unzugänglich zu 99%, ohne Boot geht garnix.

Der Monsun ist im Norden seit 3 Monaten beendet...Dry Season right now.


----------



## locopescador (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*

danke für die tipps, 
das hauptproblem ist das ich zum ersten mal überhaupt nach thailand komme und ich mir nur bedingt ausmalen kann was mich dort erwartet


----------



## locopescador (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*

kurzes update,

ich war heute mit dem motorroller am mes ndag stausee, 50km von chang mai entfernt.
leider ist dieser nur auf ca 1,5 km laenge vom ufer aus befischbar, wie dart schon erwaehnte.
trotzdem beangelte ich ca 4 stunden lang diesen bereich weil ich immer wieder sneakhead brut aufsteigen sah.
dank darts hervorragendem beitrag wusste ich sofort bescheid und warf diese roten fischbaellchen an.
der gruene freak von topwater productions haette mich dann schier entschneidert, denn ich erhielt ca 5 metern vor meinen fuessen eine attacke.
es war ein kleiner sneakhead wenn ich das richtig erkannte.
das hat mich natuerlich angefixt, in bruetender hitze weiter zu angeln. 
leider blieb es bei dieser einen attacke.
morgen frue gehts gleich wieder an den see und ich versuche ein boot zu chartern.
dies ist mir heute leider nicht gelungen weil dort niemand englisch sprach 

so weit so gut, demnaechst gibt wieder ein kleines update

petri heil


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Süßwasser Ausrüstung für Thailand*



> so weit so gut, demnaechst gibt wieder ein kleines update


Sehr schön wenn jemand einen Thread aufmacht und diesen auch "pflegt"!
Und wenn dann noch ein Reisebericht daraus wird, um so besser.
Dann bleibt noch, viel Glück mit den Sneakheads zu wünschen!

Jürgen


----------

